# Channels of the Past - A Mystery Unexplained



## Krishtar (Feb 28, 2022)

Channels of the past I believe are another history mystery waiting to be explored.  Can you help me find answers to why so many channels exist throughout our world?  I have been marking various locations and comparing the designs and want to share my findings.  Many are from locations I know little about and I invite those of you here that are from different parts of the world to comment on them if you can.

Some of the most impressive I have come across are inside of Russia, but I have found them in many parts of the world.  Most that I am drawn to are dormant, or unused.  I haven't formed any concrete opinions yet, because I'm still unsure about what I'm looking at.  I have heard the term Field Systems, but I do not know if this term applies or not to these locations.  If anything, this will peak some peoples curiosity and hopefully we can dig up some history to help explain how these numerous systems exist in places that seem implausible.

What is baffling is that some of these channels appear to be very complex and enormous in size, with forests surrounding them and growing out of them.  How were they made, when were they made, and why were they made?  These are some of the questions I would like to have answers to.  These water systems seem to be left alone by historians, with no explanation for why they can still be seen clearly from above.

Since I cannot travel to these locations, I hope that some members might be able to see them in person and snap a picture.  I will start with a few that I find interesting and that peak my personal interest.

Below are a few spots in Russia.




 


Next is Germany.


 


Below is Finland.


 


Below is in Belarus.



Below Ukraine


 


Below is Iceland.


 


Below is England 1939.


 


I find that the Iceland Channels resemble the English Channels with the similar mechanically spaced out mounds of dirt on either side of the cuts.  The English irrigation channels appear pretty old in 1939.

Below is Igaliku, Greenland.  These irrigation channels are claimed to be medieval.  The land here is very rocky and to have cut through the land here must have been a difficult job.


 


If you would like to view more of my collection, you are invited to visit my albums that I continue to update frequently.  Magnificent Realm’s albums | Flickr

Thank you for taking a look and good luck explaining these!


----------



## kulapono (Mar 1, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> Channels of the past I believe are another history mystery waiting to be explored.  Can you help me find answers to why so many channels exist throughout our world?  I have been marking various locations and comparing the designs and want to share my findings.  Many are from locations I know little about and I invite those of you here that are from different parts of the world to comment on them if you can.
> 
> Some of the most impressive I have come across are inside of Russia, but I have found them in many parts of the world.  Most that I am drawn to are dormant, or unused.  I haven't formed any concrete opinions yet, because I'm still unsure about what I'm looking at.  I have heard the term Field Systems, but I do not know if this term applies or not to these locations.  If anything, this will peak some peoples curiosity and hopefully we can dig up some history to help explain how these numerous systems exist in places that seem implausible.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you for your 'Magnificent Realms Albums'. These may have piqued your interest, but my interest just got kicked in the face! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Megalonymous (Mar 1, 2022)

digging is something europeans love to do because its really easy...


its hard to believe what a man with a shovel can do

this made it a lot easier

the Celts dug things 


which are smaller copies of the great weal [the biggest thing ever dug... dug by "GOD"]


the remnants of the original "net" of canals which covered the weal can still be seen and its on their coins [man on horse with net or the big circle or the big rectangle]

peace


----------



## feralimal (Mar 1, 2022)

Presumably, the conventional explanation would be, that once the major and minor channels have been dug, it makes it easy to irrigate and water the crops.

Typically the farmer would unblock the connection to the river/stream to temporarily divert some water onto his field.  And then in the field, the farmer would open the field's channels one at a time - once a channel is watered you block it off and open the next channel to let that part of the field be watered, etc.  Once the whole field is watered, the farmer would block off the access to the field, and let the water follow its natural path.

I'm certain that this is how these channels are/were used at least in recent history - I have personally seen this sort of irrigation in action in more rustic villages.  Its actually a very low effort way to allow a farmer to water a field without any special equipment.


----------



## Raven (Mar 1, 2022)

There are many within the marsh areas off the south shore of Long Island (NY).  I have looked that area over for years via Bing maps.  Makes me a bit more curious now.


----------



## Raven (Mar 3, 2022)

Just a thought.  Is it possible that it could be a layout "schematic" (application vs. design only) for energy generation?  Having just started reading a book on "Reading Schematics," I was curious of that there may be a correlation?  Thoughts and inputs appreciated.


----------



## Broken Agate (Mar 3, 2022)

These grid patterns seem to be everywhere, even in remote locations with nobody currently living there. They appear to be perfectly straight and have perfect right angles and often extend for hundreds of square miles across the landscape.  I suppose we are to believe that primitive people with flint scrapers--or at the most, copper shovels--built all of this stuff without any way to make such accurate grid patterns. And would they really need to? Crops need irrigating, but surely any old trench for diverting water from the nearest stream or river will do just fine, no need for such obsessive perfection. Who would have been creating fields over such vast acreage hundreds or thousands of years ago? That's more in line with today's farming, where huge swaths of forest are cleared to make way for  miles of soybeans or whatever. Clearly, a lot is missing from our database of history. I guess it'll just be relegated to "it's a mystery," the go-to response of historians everywhere.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Mar 3, 2022)

There is a new netflix show about a trip to Greenland. They search for the Pearson canal i think it was called. Or they search not for it since it would become US land instead of danish. Anyway.  Not much info but maybe someone here have some interesting bit's on the alleged canals that can bee seen on the old maps?


Krishtar said:


> Channels of the past I believe are another history mystery waiting to be explored.  Can you help me find answers to why so many channels exist throughout our world?  I have been marking various locations and comparing the designs and want to share my findings.  Many are from locations I know little about and I invite those of you here that are from different parts of the world to comment on them if you can.
> 
> Some of the most impressive I have come across are inside of Russia, but I have found them in many parts of the world.  Most that I am drawn to are dormant, or unused.  I haven't formed any concrete opinions yet, because I'm still unsure about what I'm looking at.  I have heard the term Field Systems, but I do not know if this term applies or not to these locations.  If anything, this will peak some peoples curiosity and hopefully we can dig up some history to help explain how these numerous systems exist in places that seem implausible.
> 
> ...



Not too far from the finnish canals, a big area is blurred. Not the best timing probably for cordinates but maybe you have seen also while looking for these grids? it kind of resembles the outlines of a star city but impossible to say what os under the trees.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 4, 2022)

Megalonymous said:


> the remnants of the original "net" of canals which covered the weal can still be seen and its on their coins [man on horse with net or the big circle or the big rectangle]


Thank you for posting these photos, sharing your views and offering peace.  I want to let you know that the kindness you offer is appreciated.    I enjoy creativity, and when I look down from above and see the net of grids cut into our home, I get a feeling that our creativity and technology goes back further, much further than I imagined.



kulapono said:


> Wow! Thank you for your 'Magnificent Realms Albums'. These may have piqued your interest, but my interest just got kicked in the face! Absolutely stunning!


Thank you for your kindness!  I'm happy to know that I'm not alone in this.  



feralimal said:


> Presumably, the conventional explanation would be, that once the major and minor channels have been dug, it makes it easy to irrigate and water the crops.
> 
> Typically the farmer would unblock the connection to the river/stream to temporarily divert some water onto his field.  And then in the field, the farmer would open the field's channels one at a time - once a channel is watered you block it off and open the next channel to let that part of the field be watered, etc.  Once the whole field is watered, the farmer would block off the access to the field, and let the water follow its natural path.
> 
> I'm certain that this is how these channels are/were used at least in recent history - I have personally seen this sort of irrigation in action in more rustic villages.  Its actually a very low effort way to allow a farmer to water a field without any special equipment.



Thank you for sharing your knowledge about channels.  Could you comment about the size and perfection we are seeing?  They truly fascinate and peak my imagination.  Do you know if water is the catalyst used to carve these, since they are so big?  Would it start with a perfectly straight cut into the ground, and then let the water in to widen the channel?  Would you then build up the banks once it became wide enough for the system?



Raven said:


> Just a thought.  Is it possible that it could be a layout "schematic" (application vs. design only) for energy generation?  Having just started reading a book on "Reading Schematics," I was curious of that there may be a correlation?  Thoughts and inputs appreciated.



Hi Raven, thank you for your thoughts and questions.  This same thought has crossed my mind several times.  I do think it's possible, since we now know a lot more about stuff these days lol.   



Broken Agate said:


> These grid patterns seem to be everywhere, even in remote locations with nobody currently living there. They appear to be perfectly straight and have perfect right angles and often extend for hundreds of square miles across the landscape.  I suppose we are to believe that primitive people with flint scrapers--or at the most, copper shovels--built all of this stuff without any way to make such accurate grid patterns. And would they really need to? Crops need irrigating, but surely any old trench for diverting water from the nearest stream or river will do just fine, no need for such obsessive perfection. Who would have been creating fields over such vast acreage hundreds or thousands of years ago? That's more in line with today's farming, where huge swaths of forest are cleared to make way for  miles of soybeans or whatever. Clearly, a lot is missing from our database of history. I guess it'll just be relegated to "it's a mystery," the go-to response of historians everywhere.


Thanks for your comment!  They do seem to pop up in a lot of regions.  If I am guessing, a lot of them look made by people who practiced the channel arts, and shared these techniques world wide, but where did they teach this knowledge?  Who were the masters of such craft, and how did they come across the skill to create them so long ago? The precision is astounding when looking at them from above.  Plus many locations look like they have been sitting for a few hundred or more years unused and flooded.  



Raven said:


> There are many within the marsh areas off the south shore of Long Island (NY). I have looked that area over for years via Bing maps. Makes me a bit more curious now.


I was inspired to make a short video based on your comment.  I was recently looking at these areas along the coast of New York and New Jersey.  They have these intricate cut designs that when paired with some computer music reminds me of robotic designs, as if the cuts were engineered using a computer.  


_View: https://youtu.be/rNIH56MM8n0_




Blackdiamond said:


> Not too far from the finnish canals, a big area is blurred. Not the best timing probably for cordinates but maybe you have seen also while looking for these grids? it kind of resembles the outlines of a star city but impossible to say what os under the trees.


I did notice blurred areas, but if you use the time slider in the pro version of GE, you can see clearer images in some of those areas, but not all.  Guessing, I think the channels could possibly be from the same time era as the star forts like this one below, located in Tel'matki, Arkhangelsk, Russia.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Mar 4, 2022)

Thanks didnt know about the slider.
Yes it is what i think as well. To the right of that starfort  is some of those lines. Maybe any russian readers have found some local storys about them?

What is the story of the channels in that video from new york area?


----------



## feralimal (Mar 4, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> Thank you for sharing your knowledge about channels. Could you comment about the size and perfection we are seeing? They truly fascinate and peak my imagination. Do you know if water is the catalyst used to carve these, since they are so big? Would it start with a perfectly straight cut into the ground, and then let the water in to widen the channel? Would you then build up the banks once it became wide enough for the system?


The ones I have seen were small - 1-2 acres.  I would estimate that it would take 1 farmer a week or so to dig out the channels.

I'm totally open to the idea that the same sort of thing could have been done in the past, at different scales, perhaps with heavy machinery.

Eg - if you have an orchard or are growing trees, the scale could be bigger.  Perhaps in areas where water use is limited, you would create a system like this to target watering exactly where you need it.

Perhaps also, some of the smaller channels would be infilled and effectively disappear from view over time.

I think a really interesting test of the irrigation idea I am proposing, would be to check the level of the land.  If it is right, you would expect that the channels themselves would run slowly downhill.  Ie the area would be basically flat, but with an decline that would allow the water to run as directed.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 4, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I'm totally open to the idea that the same sort of thing could have been done in the past, at different scales, perhaps with heavy machinery.


Yep, my imagination is flying to the stars and back lol.  



Blackdiamond said:


> What is the story of the channels in that video from new york area?


This is a great question!  I've been wondering this for awhile.  I guess to me it looks like the channels are remnants of an earlier time when coastal terrain might not have been as low as it is now in some places.  All places shown look to be cut in more recent times, but it's hard to say without knowing more about the areas past, and the reasoning behind having channels that interact with the coast in this way.  Could it be for filtering the water, marine plant growth that could sustain a coastal society, or both?



feralimal said:


> The ones I have seen were small - 1-2 acres.  I would estimate that it would take 1 farmer a week or so to dig out the channels.
> 
> I'm totally open to the idea that the same sort of thing could have been done in the past, at different scales, perhaps with heavy machinery.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say.  My mind is considering the possibility that humanity has been collecting all the techno-relics of the past, and rethinking them.  What I thought was original designs and inventions, could have been back engineered, but at smaller scales to begin with.  Maybe it was seen and taken for granted just like it is today, because there wasn't a simpler way to present the knowledge and thoughts that we can now in such instant ways.  There seem to have been bigger humanoids and possibly more intelligent ones too.  If we consider the elongated skull people.  I would guess the way they perceived and interacted with this world might have been different too.  So there could have been a knowledge transfer, like a handoff.  A little speculative, but this what I enjoy lol.  Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 7, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/8Wb-BunOD6s_


This video takes the viewer on a tour of northern Germany coastal regions, which have a network of intricate channels.  They are just about everywhere you look along the waters edge.  There's also a similar system of channels along many parts of the east coast of the United States.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Mar 7, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/8Wb-BunOD6s_
> 
> 
> This video takes the viewer on a tour of northern Germany coastal regions, which have a network of intricate channels.  They are just about everywhere you look along the waters edge.  There's also a similar system of channels along many parts of the east coast of the United States.




I dont know how g earth is, but when flying around with the simple version it have some differences compared to other sat map's. I have notice the biggest differences around greenland and the northern / central if F.E. parts of the world map


----------



## JWW427 (Mar 9, 2022)

John M. Jensen did a report an ancient canals and harbors. Its amazing.
I think we are seeing a worldwide mass of coastal farming grids. I dont know how much erosion happens over time regarding teh scarring of land and marshes, but Im guessing the grids are probably 200-1000 years old, but that's a guess.
What Id like to know is just how much the seas have risen in the last 2000 years, but I think that data is hidden from the public.
I asked some professional Cap Cod fishermen a few year sago if they noticed any sea rise in New England, they said not really.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 12, 2022)

JWW427 said:


> John M. Jensen did a report an ancient canals and harbors. Its amazing.




_View: https://youtu.be/mQwCmrmc-fk_


Thank you for sharing this mans work.  So far I've found this video, which sounds like the questions we're asking!

Appears this might be part of the report you mention.  Thanks!


_View: https://youtu.be/lW8PU7kFxMo_


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 15, 2022)

Maybe there is a message here in these symbols.  Give me your thoughts and opinions if you get the chance.  Thanks!


_View: https://youtu.be/Xp-BN0sGV5Y_


----------



## Udjat (Mar 15, 2022)

As I looked through this information, it kind of reminds me of the Nazca lines.  I was wondering if any of this might have
to do with the ancient ley lines, energy realms, incorporated with some sort of irrigation system.  Are these superficial lines
or do they penetrate the ground deeply.  Just wondering?


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 15, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> Maybe there is a message here in these symbols.  Give me your thoughts and opinions if you get the chance.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/Xp-BN0sGV5Y_



They appear to be man made wildfowling ponds complete with lines of cover, the light green stuff, in which the duck/geese shooters conceal themselves.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 16, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> They appear to be man made wildfowling ponds complete with lines of cover, the light green stuff, in which the duck/geese shooters conceal themselves.


Hi kd, yeah they do resemble something like that.  Did you notice the scale and the number of ponds and the pictographs?  Whoever did these were pretty talented.  There seems to be full grown trees growing around some of the ponds, which sets them back at least a certain amount of time.  It's interesting.  Who is the steam-shovel artist? lol

Below -  Eagle River, Wisconsin


Udjat said:


> As I looked through this information, it kind of reminds me of the Nazca lines.  I was wondering if any of this might have
> to do with the ancient ley lines, energy realms, incorporated with some sort of irrigation system.  Are these superficial lines
> or do they penetrate the ground deeply.  Just wondering?


Hi Udjat, I have been wondering similar questions too.  The water has to come from somewhere, so either wells, streams, rivers, or springs.  The donut looking ponds seem to be fed from a spring or well.  I would guess a well.  Ley lines, or synchronic lines that are tied into the water systems.  What do you think?  I find it fascinating and takes my mind off other things lol.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 16, 2022)

I'll lay odds that unless there is/was fish farming or aquatic flower farming with inclusive crayfish production going on then wildfowling is the most likely.
Water lilly and lotus flowers are highly prtofitable as are crayfish and the ponds required for them are only four or five feet deep. A machine could have cut them all within short order but just as likely there was only a couple at the beginning and added more as the business grew. 

If they date to the steam age it be a steam shovel, if to the oil age it would be an excavator most likely but if earlier a navvy gang could do it as well. I have worked with navvies and the amount a few men using shovels and picks can dig out and shift in a day is astonishing though if they could get a machine with a skilled driver in then they let that do the donkey work. Navvies are far from daft knuckle dragging labourers most academics deem them to be.

There is a thin line just visible in two of the photos which shows there is a flow of water though the ponds do it seems as stream has been either tapped with a channel or simply diverted or the linear ponds were dug out in a stream bed.


----------



## Udjat (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi everyone!  It just so happens that I have a Nat Geo map from 1976, of Asia.  I know it's a nat geo, but it had some interesting facts about 
what I think we are dealing with here.  Hear me out for a second.  On this map it shows several different peoples of Russia.  One of the tribes is called the Turkmen peoples.  Their story is told that when God was dividing up the land he thought of them first when it came to the amount of sun the land got, but when it came to water they were picked last. So, they are said to have made a 900 mile canal system that was for snow catch.  Now as I thought about these places you show of what I think may be similar systems.  It may be possible that some of these areas may have endured the same drought situations long ago, and we are now seeing the remnants.  Remnants of an ancient cultures that have had to manipulate the earth in order for these past peoples to survive.  I still need time to investigate further but I will.
  I just wanted to also mention that on this old map that I had found, mentions the Tartar peoples and says that they resided mostly above the area of Iran and that in 1552 Ivan the Terrible destroyed the power of the Tartars in the Kazan Khanate. 
 Sorry this is so long, but I need to also say that I find it interesting that there is a huge geoglyph in Saskatchewan made out of the terrain.  It is of a Native American in full headdress, and I thought that maybe this might be the fingerprints of the people that made these water canals in Minnesota and surrounding areas.  I might just be reaching.


----------



## trismegistus (Mar 16, 2022)

Udjat said:


> I thought that maybe this might be the fingerprints of the people that made these water canals in Minnesota and surrounding areas. I might just be reaching.



Perhaps not.

From Journal of a Voyage to North America in Two Volumes, Vol 2 (find volume 1 here):




> After we had advanced five or six leagues, we found our-selves abreast of a little island, which lies near the western side of the bay,^ and which concealed from our view,
> the mouth of a river, on which stands the village of the Malhomines Indians,' called by our French. Folks j^voines or Wild Oat Indians, probably from their living chiefly on
> this sort of grain."* The whole nation consists only of this village, and that too not very numerous. 'Tis really great
> pity, they being the finest and handsomest men in all Canada. They are even of a larger stature than the Poutewatamies. I have been assured that they had the same
> original and nearly the same languages with the Noquets,and the Indians at the Falls."







Looks a bit Russian/Tartar to me…

(Read more on this connection here Kurgans, Kuman Giants, and The Migration to America)


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 16, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> Pensaukee, Wisconsin...
> View attachment 20600
> 
> Below is Thunder Lake Wildlife Refuge, Wisconsin.  It amazes me how much there is to learn about history.  Aquatic food production seems feasible, or the water fowl sanctuary.  I wonder who the people are that designed these ponds and channels.  Thanks for your thoughts on these!
> View attachment 20602


Cannot remember the blokes name so cannot find the story now but if you permit a memory.
A chap inAustralia bought a property which had a large oval pond on it. At the time he bought it it was just plain water it being winter but it looked nice enough.
Anyway as the seasons turned plants began breaking the water surface and then it was obvious they were lotuses and people began calling to buy some lotus blossoms. The previous owner used to sell them to flower shops and the public but the chap who bought it didn't know. Anyway he too sold the blooms. He went into the pond after the flowering season to thin them out a bit and his toes kept getting nipped. Turns out the pond was full of yabbies, an Australian crayfish and it turned out the previous owner sold them to local restaurants. This was back in the early eighties but lotus and yabbies covered the new owners annual mortgage payments during the time he lived there.

You should have a look into chinampas. They are the most productive systems yet devised and consist of highly cultivated edges where land and water meet often in geometric shapes used to maximise the amount of edge. I'll lay odds you will find more than a few once you get your eye in.

Edit to correct the auto correct on this tablet device.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 21, 2022)

England - 1939



kd-755 said:


> Cannot remember the blokes name so cannot find the story now but if you permit a memory.
> A chap inAustralia bought a property which had a large oval pond on it. At the time he bought it it was just plain water it being winter but it looked nice enough.
> Anyway as the seasons turned plants began breaking the water surface and then it was obvious they were lotuses and people began calling to buy some lotus blossoms. The previous owner used to sell them to flower shops and the public but the chap who bought it didn't know. Anyway he too sold the blooms. He went into the pond after the flowering season to thin them out a bit and his toes kept getting nipped. Turns out the pond was full of yabbies, an Australian crayfish and it turned out the previous owner sold them to local restaurants. This was back in the early eighties but lotus and yabbies covered the new owners annual mortgage payments during the time he lived there.
> 
> ...



This is so inspiring to hear.  Thank you for sharing.  I've been enjoying envisioning what you are saying.  The navy men must have been very strong men.  Nothing compared to todays people.

These ponds are everywhere I look in the world that is civilized.  Have you ever come across any historical record about these circular and oval ponds?  From my own research, my meagre number estimate is hundreds of thousands, or more.  That is a lot of digging all over the world with the same knowledge and techniques being used to achieve the results.  That tells me if food was grown in them and flowers, these people lived with water a lot different than we do today.  Many of these ponds average about the size and length of a football field, with some size variants.  We also have endless artificial water networks, ponds, lakes and rivers that are manipulated.  Some appear entirely artificial, while others are used as is for whatever purpose needed.  These networks of irrigation in England look intense.  The whole country side is stripped of forests, and complex channel systems dug throughout the land.  How much time would you need to do that much stripping of forests?  Why remove them?  Were they removed by hand, and what about the technology to do it?  I can only imagine the huge puzzle piece I am missing right now. 

Here is one from 1939 England.  Pipe Mound Pool.  I believe it's the dark circular object, and the house is a relic left standing after the whatever happened to this area.





Below is a place that looks like a head of some kind of being I can only speculate about. 





Below is another video tour I put together in my spare time.  If you can get through it, I think it shows a bit of the old world that is preserved in England.  Thanks!


_View: https://youtu.be/llOVc-wpODs_


----------



## Camo (Mar 21, 2022)

Finnish one was from turf farm where they make it for fuel. You can Google it: Turveruukki Oy.  Or search Peat photos.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 22, 2022)

Camo said:


> Finnish one was from turf farm where they make it for fuel. You can Google it: Turveruukki Oy.  Or search Peat photos.


I am intrigued to learn more, thank you for sharing!  That's something I came across exploring the map of Russia, there are businesses working certain areas for peat fuel, which coincides with the enormous grid-like areas with forests growing out of them.  Very fascinating.  

I wonder if this is a peat excavation here in Germany?  




I notice while crossing the border into the maps of Finland and Sweden, that these grid like forest patterns continue accordingly in the same or similar style as some of the western Russia systems if I recall.  The sheer size of these systems is astonishing to me.  

Below Romania close to Danube.  This channel system is big and very interesting to observe.  This is what I call a next level system lol.


----------



## Udjat (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello and hope all is well! I looked up chinampas and read how they are a Mesoamerican agriculture which makes total sense especially knowing that the huge geoglyph "the badlands guardian head"  is relatively close to Minnesota and such.  Floating gardens make a lot of sense when you think of life back then, and also when you look at the terrain in that part of the US.  It is almost like or is like a hydroponic system.  Very advanced for past civilizations.  I took the time to google earth Minnesota and surrounding states.  And what I found was interesting because, most of the state of Minn.  the NW, W, and Southern part of the state is really arid and the highest elevation in Minn. is 2,301 ft..  To make these canal and water enclosures would be the best way you could survive. The most lush part of the state is near the coast of Lake Superior. The nickname for Minn. is the "ten thousand lake state", but to me these swamp areas seem planned.  Most of the inhabited places there seem to be staged for such terrain. I live in the NE in Vermont and I will tell you that we have farm and hunting land.  I noticed some peculiar water structures in Vermont also, but they are really hidden well in the lush green mountains.  So, I tried to go back to the Turkmen peoples to get a connection that I felt I was loosing with all this. But it turns out that I find Turkmenistan has similar terrain as the arid parts of Minn., similar canals and water structures.  Each similar to places around the world, that seem as thought the peoples had to adapt to sudden changes climate.  I think that the Younger Dryas days may be a result of this water tech that we are seeing.  During the YD approximately 12,900 years ago, the earth was a different place than it is today.  I was told the Sahara changes its climate every 10,000 years from dry to wet just because of the precession of the earth. So, just image what would happen to the earth after it was pelleted with meteors.  Just think, the people whom survived would have to adapt to such drastic changes.  Moving from where they were would be great hardship so I believe they would acclimate and try to progress.  I also wanted to say that the raised edges of some of these water structures, canals, and lots of ancient sites, may be the result of this universal tech of hydroponics and I would imagine them to look like Angkor Wat, that is what Egypt probably looked like before the Younger Dryas period, they were areas that had lush greenery and good precipitation.  Hope this helped and I continue to keep my eyes and ears open for any new info.  Be well!


----------



## mutley7 (Mar 23, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> England - 1939
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greetings Krishtar, I'm in SE england - when I searched Pipe Pool Mound on DDG and viewed map it locates to(adjacent) a privately owned residence that I'm familiar with, a family member worked there as a gardener.
The house is in alignment with Chevening house, this is/was a gubermint residence used I believe by the chancellor of exchequer - dark energy associated from the one time I've visited Chevening, I've cycled lots of the surrounding area over the years, there's remains of a former children's home in close proximity (seems a common close relation to several stately homes in the area including churchill's former residence of Chartwell) - not totally on track with your thread subject, but may be of relevance to etheric energy line disturbances and the like?


----------



## Indielass (Mar 25, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> Hi kd, yeah they do resemble something like that.  Did you notice the scale and the number of ponds and the pictographs?  Whoever did these were pretty talented.  There seems to be full grown trees growing around some of the ponds, which sets them back at least a certain amount of time.  It's interesting.  Who is the steam-shovel artist? lol
> 
> Below -  Eagle River, Wisconsin
> 
> Hi Udjat, I have been wondering similar questions too.  The water has to come from somewhere, so either wells, streams, rivers, or springs.  The donut looking ponds seem to be fed from a spring or well.  I would guess a well.  Ley lines, or synchronic lines that are tied into the water systems.  What do you think?  I find it fascinating and takes my mind off other things lol.


Krishtar,

I found this while working on an article about geomagnetic energy.  This is the Cumberland River just south of Somerset, KY.  I paused in my writing to try and figure out exactly what's going on here and @trismegistus pointed me to this thread.  What do you think?  I'm especially intrigued by the crab looking feature in the smaller circle on the right.


----------



## Kryger (Apr 1, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> Here is one from 1939 England.  Pipe Mound Pool.  I believe it's the dark circular object, and the house is a relic left standing after the whatever happened to this area.
> 
> View attachment 20826
> 
> ...



Old time poster here which loves this Ancient Canal Infrastrucures topic  I'm also an engineer in a certain field of infrastructure, so I look at maps almost everyday for almost 20 years now.

The 1939/1940 picture of what you coin "what could look the head of a being", is actually the contours of something, that is connected with the fortifications (star fort / star city) opposite it.

There's a connection that's known in the higher ups about this, because there's actually a marker shown by the route of the I'm guessing a walkway? Here's a deeper look at the area you've posted:











With the 1939 layer applied:





Interestingly there's power stations nearby, and one of them aligned with the center of the whatever the contours may have been in the past:





And there's more:








Flooded city center with old canals / roads:














To be sure these are strange anomalies are indeed out of place, we should investigate the history of this region.

**  Are there cities that have known to have dissappeared here, because of rising sea levels in the past 500 years (going by the "official narritive";*​*
* If not, have there been fortifications built in the past 500 years? (Which could be a genuine case because of defense);*​** If not.... where do these sunken city centers with accompying 2nd ring, 3rd rings of a city center and neighbourhoods come from?;*​
To go back to the matter of the subject and it's probabable functioning. Here are some pictures from the Venice (Italy) region, where the canals seem to share a symbiology with the flooded cities/forts, and also the same appereance as the sunken infrastructure Medway UK, or any other place in the world:








*Some more sunken (star) cities / fort in this area:*








*Near Rosapineta:*








Casone Averto:








Fortunate Blessings, and awesome subject OP !


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 2, 2022)

Indielass said:


> Krishtar,
> 
> I found this while working on an article about geomagnetic energy.  This is the Cumberland River just south of Somerset, KY.  I paused in my writing to try and figure out exactly what's going on here and @trismegistus pointed me to this thread.  What do you think?  I'm especially intrigued by the crab looking feature in the smaller circle on the right.
> 
> ...


Thank you Indielass for this question.  I believe this is a very sensitive area and as you can see, people are everywhere along these.  Forests that are struggling to grow here, which the water and the land need.  There are a lot of pollutants in these waters.  Anyone with an aquarium knows what happens when you pollute your tank.  The shapes of these junctions speak to my heart.  They remind me of sensitive places in my own body.  If I were to harvest those places and replace them with mechanical items, such as these grid structures, those natural organs would be weakened and eventually die.  

Edit 1: I think the design looks like it was manipulated in the spots you circled.  They seem intentional, like the Badlands Guardian.  I've found myself looking at the Cumberland Gap region a lot closer.





mutley7 said:


> Greetings Krishtar, I'm in SE england - when I searched Pipe Pool Mound on DDG and viewed map it locates to(adjacent) a privately owned residence that I'm familiar with, a family member worked there as a gardener.
> The house is in alignment with Chevening house, this is/was a gubermint residence used I believe by the chancellor of exchequer - dark energy associated from the one time I've visited Chevening, I've cycled lots of the surrounding area over the years, there's remains of a former children's home in close proximity (seems a common close relation to several stately homes in the area including churchill's former residence of Chartwell) - not totally on track with your thread subject, but may be of relevance to etheric energy line disturbances and the like?


This area is quite built up, which by reading the dates on the star forts and batteries, the mid 1800s.  It appears to be a complex station and the layout is quite remarkable.  Many mounds are present with what appear to be cement pads for structures once, or still standing.  The land around this area is fascinating.  If you look carefully, you'll see a peculiar pattern that is highly refined.  What could this method of channeling be used for?  Water manipulation arts directly connected with the natural flows of the Earth?  Channeled vortices that give off electrical waves to power cities?  Frequency shifting patterns affecting the life form we live upon?



Kryger said:


> Old time poster here which loves this Ancient Canal Infrastrucures topic  I'm also an engineer in a certain field of infrastructure, so I look at maps almost everyday for almost 20 years now.
> 
> The 1939/1940 picture of what you coin "what could look the head of a being", is actually the contours of something, that is connected with the fortifications (star fort / star city) opposite it.
> 
> There's a connection that's known in the higher ups about this, because there's actually a marker shown by the route of the I'm guessing a walkway? Here's a deeper look at the area you've posted:


Kryger, thank you for sharing your analysis.  I appreciate your time and skill, and for directing us to these spots to pay attention to.  This is amazing work.  I'm not an engineer, but I have a huge admiration and interest regarding your expertise.  I see that these places globally have suffered from an event, or series of events.  I hope that you can share more about some of these places that you study.  I am wondering about the times these fortresses were built.  The surveying and cutting is very precise as I see it.  What kind of knowledge and technology was present at that time to give the builders of these channels that intricate edge?  How did they manage to dig such straight and interconnected waterways?

I am going to lean on a theory that these channel relics were in fact built before a cataclysm, and that the mound civilization was in fact a highly advanced civilization, which lost a good portion of their technology after it was buried by said great destruction.  Many trees were decimated for survival, as well as herds of animals like bison, pigeons, and other food sources, which sustained heavy losses from surviving human populations scattered throughout time.



Udjat said:


> It is almost like or is like a hydroponic system. Very advanced for past civilizations.


This is what I'm beginning to think as well.  I might be looking at a group who coexisted with water for survival.  People with this awareness would have to be very in touch with natural processes of this world.  The Wisconsin glyphs seem to tell stories when viewed from above.  Do you see what I mean?  There seems to be a lesson written into the land here.  Are those souls coming out of the water?  One looks like a droid from star wars and another looks like the alien from ET.  There seems to be a chicken like creature and a series of other kinds of lifeforms present.  Do you see the large animal made of trees in the lower right corner of the first image?  What is that creature?  It reminds me of a manatee.  Looking down on this area tells me it must be special to someone very important.  Why would they go to such lengths and scale to engrave these pictograph glyphs into the land?  Do they have a message?


----------



## Kryger (Apr 5, 2022)

Those hieroglyphs are really mysterious in terms of being related to ancient canals & infrastructure. Believe we're on the right track on this forum with all sorts of excellent suggestions from members like aquaphonics, hydrophonics, water purification, aquafarming, means of transportation and such. Or what others have suggested an overarching complex system, where all these disciplines converge and are a part of.

Having knowledge of a "to the eye invisible earth energy grid", where one can tap into, how it influences the landscape, thus manipulate the landscape plus "energy lines", and make use of energy nodes (placing geometric patters like star(forts) on them).

So let's say if one knows how energy "flows", based on the axis of such energy nodes, you could landscape area's along these axis with waterways in patterns, in ways that are beneficial (if used properly and with good intent). For example getting a higher yield on harvests as previous commenters said.

I went looking in my country (Netherlands) for such remnants of ancient canals, and what I found this week fits this idea.

This an area where a small fragment of ancient canals is still visible, located in the Land of the West-Frisians. Next to the ancient canals is a modern half star shape, with a spiral in it. The spiral being the maze kind of type where it takes a while to make it to the center.

_*(This star and spiral is told be designed by an artist, just to fill up some empt plot of land...)*_





*Want to know where the point of the star is pointing to?*

When we follow the two red lines we arrive at a golfcourse in the midst of waterways. This point happens to be the intersection of the red line coming from the star near the ancient canals, and a North-South axis on which I'll eloborate below this to pictures of the golfcourse that hides a star (node).

*Golfcourse with hidden star (node):*









To the north of this golfcourse hidden star (energy node), is what used to be the capital of the Frisians: Medemblik. A "star" shaped city and one of the few remaining castles in that area.

*Medemblik (old map):*






To the exact south of the golfcourse hidden star (energy node), is another interesting geometric land/water patern deadsmack between farmlands:





But what really makes it interesting it that these stars, geometric patters and waterways *EXACTLY* point to the following..... Microsoft Datacenter plus Agriport *(!!!)*, located next to an intersection of a highway with secondary roads, waterways = Hub / Node.





Agriport is a location where agricultural produce from the area arrives, and from there is shipped onwards. Just like a port where goods arrive. But a *"Port"* is also the same as a *"Portal"*...... perhaps the location acting as a technological construction to tap into the energy nodes?

Above it, and this is where the red line following the point from the initial star near the ancient canals goes to... The EXACT center of a large important *Microsoft Datacenter*, which uses massive amounts of energy and water (intake and output back into the land trough canals).

Also take note of the two buildings that are shape in such a way, that they represent two large H's, or 8 8. This meaning many things but also standing for energy that goes in a continuous cycle (lemniscate).

*Microsoft Datacenter complex with two H's:*



 



*Infinity Symbol:*





What's another interesing parallel between the possible energy nodes, the outlying landscaping of ancient / modern canals, and the probable situation of the Microsoft Datacenter... is that a Datacenter in essence also acts a a Hub or Node when you look at it in a fiber optical way.

This specific Datacenter acts an important hub between the Datacenters in Amsterdam, and the Datacenters in Northern Netherland, continuining to North Germany, since this is the shortest route possible. The longer a connection over fiber optical cable gets, the more damping.

*Location of the above mentioned Microsoft Datacenter (red circled), acting as a hub/node in a schematic overview of glass fiber backbones in the Netherlands:*





So we have a Microsoft Datacenter acting as a hub / node in a grander optical network, that's probably placed next to an energy node that could've been used in the past, in conjunction with the ancient / modern canals, but to top it of:

Want to know where the exact south axis of this Microsoft Datacenter complex points to? A massive power station (on an octogonal island) which feeds Amsterdam and the surrounding area, and is located next to a junction of highways, PLUS an important canal that serves as a major vein between Amsterdam and the Rhine river system.

*Power Station on Penta - Octagonal island (Amsterdam - Diemen), alligned with the Microsoft Datacenter:*



 



*"Amsterdam - Rhine River Canal" with Penta - Octogonal Power Station:*







Judging by the above proposed there's a good chance that the "ancient" canals, and star shaped nodes worked in a grand design, of harnessing energy and using it for whatever means, landscaping nature that forms because of these "energy lines".


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 7, 2022)

Kryger said:


> Judging by the above proposed there's a good chance that the "ancient" canals, and star shaped nodes worked in a grand design, of harnessing energy and using it for whatever means, landscaping nature that forms because of these "energy lines".


I'm glad you have decided to join this conversation.  I feel the pressure to answer certain questions being lifted from my shoulders.

If these channels make a massive network for tapping the magnetic wave fields of the planet, could it be possible that an intelligence once, and still might be working to interact and repair a geo-quantum interface?  If that were the case, then Bill Gates, being of Microsoft (and many others), would be well aware of these nodes and interchanges of energy, since the data center happens to be worked conspicuously into the theoretic network.  It seems that CERN colliders should play into this somehow.  You mention portals, so my mind goes quantum.  The possibilities seem endless.  Thank you for sharing your post.


----------



## Udjat (Apr 7, 2022)

Hello everyone!  Thank you for posting the "badlands guardian", it is quite remarkable. And great ariel photos and information from everyone!!  
The datacenters in Amsterdam and the other places you've mentioned must have been something that was envisioned a long, long, time ago in order for it to have become what it is today and where it is today.  I could clearly see the star fort base outline at the data center.  When the Dutch "bought" Manhattan, or New Amsterdam, I believe there is a map that represents a star fort at the tip of the Island.  Did they know something about ley lines then?  I think so!

I also wanted to talk about the Nazca lines again, because I believe they are very relevant.  I recently remember learning about the "puquios" here at this site and they are huge spiral "wells"  that connect underground water canals.  Working as interconnected pump.  And they some still work after all this time.  I believe at one time the land here was similar to that of wetter climate and region, like the Midwest, and other locations we've mentioned.  If you look at the land now it looks like it has been singed, dried right out, but not over a lengthy time period though.  Keeping this in mind, water is the one resource a civilization must have and be able to manipulate if needed.  It seems I want to keep coming to this place for resource, but out of instinct during my research.

There are coffee plantations in El Salvador that are groomed in certain ways, unbelievable, just think of the canals that run through there, especially being in volcanic soil, one would need good irrigation. Also, in some places the foliage might be so thick today not allowing the canals to be seen. Something leads me to think that there was a pole shift and lands changed dramatically in a very short matter of time.  I think that this must happen relatively often, and therefore a reset happens.  People must move and adapt and remnants of their ways linger, hopefully long enough for someone to decipher to have a better understanding of our most wonderful, active and quite alive planet.  That is a great thought but, if the knowledge fell into the wrong hands ley lines, or any other free energy source of any kind, could be in jeopardy or used with bad intent.


----------



## henryneild (Apr 10, 2022)

Certainly ancient Britain, and of course Holland, were a lot wetter thousands of years ago, so the art of draining was key to man's intellectual and engineering advancement. To reclaim land. Perhaps the fancy mounds were boundary markers. I can't imagine the need to water crops in Britain (being generally so wet/green) but perhaps there were very dry periods where irrigation was required. It is often in droughts that these sorts of features appear in the landscape, invariably they reveal ancient inhabitations or roadways. All these layers of history under our feet... wonderful.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 22, 2022)

henryneild said:


> Certainly ancient Britain, and of course Holland, were a lot wetter thousands of years ago, so the art of draining was key to man's intellectual and engineering advancement. To reclaim land. Perhaps the fancy mounds were boundary markers. I can't imagine the need to water crops in Britain (being generally so wet/green) but perhaps there were very dry periods where irrigation was required. It is often in droughts that these sorts of features appear in the landscape, invariably they reveal ancient inhabitations or roadways. All these layers of history under our feet... wonderful.


It is wonderful, and thank you for your comment!  Yes drainage makes sense to me, because you would have too much rain water and in order to hurdle this challenge, one would need an engineering team to tackle it.  The designs look amazing from above.  I've been comparing some of the designs of England, Germany, Peru, and Bolivia.  The similarity is amazing.  The South American Waru Waru technique is estimated to be from 300 B.C.  Do you see the similarities when looking at the designs below?

Below a sunny happy face near Lake Titicaca, Peru.  




This one below is Tiwanaku, Bolivia.


 

The one below is in SE England 1939, and it appears to be highly complex.  Possibly a power station, or a communications setup.  No clue.




This is northern Germany below.  I see a pattern similar to the Waru Waru found in Peru and Bolivia, near Lake Titicaca.




Below is Waru Waru located in Peru.






Udjat said:


> talk about the Nazca lines again, because I believe they are very relevant. I recently remember learning about the "puquios" here at this site and they are huge spiral "wells" that connect underground water canals. Working as interconnected pump. And they some still work after all this time. I believe at one time the land here was similar to that of wetter climate and region, like the Midwest, and other locations we've mentioned. If you look at the land now it looks like it has been singed, dried right out, but not over a lengthy time period though. Keeping this in mind, water is the one resource a civilization must have and be able to manipulate if needed. It seems I want to keep coming to this place for resource, but out of instinct during my research.



I've been looking at the Nazca lines and it does seem as if they are there for traveling safely around.  The bigger areas seem to be staging areas for processing runoff of the minerals which appear to be on the surface, and they might have been using a method for extracting something out of the land here.  Drainage for wetter weather and mining rings true to me, but the way they interacted with their environment is what interests me the most.  The ingenuity is genius.  Could this area have been accessed by people that were new to this region?  Are there similar lines anywhere else on Earth? 




Below is Ciudad Perdida de Huayuri Palpa.  Who would have been living here?


----------



## Kryger (Apr 26, 2022)

@Udjat

Interesting that you mention the spiraled wells in Peru. I've been there a long time ago and descended some of these spiral holes and marvelled them. The ones that I visited didn't seem to be connected to a watersystem, or collect any water because of its shape sadly.





I think there's a catagory of ancient remnants spiral holes layed out in a symetrical way, what as you proposed indeed could be part of an advanced water management system, and a catagory of _"younger"_ spiral holes / wells that are made by the later generations from the survivors of the cataclysm(s).

Sort of like the _"Inca"_ ruins where the first building layers consist of megalithic stones that fit seemless, and where people in the past centuries tried to repair / (re)built this with small stones, not in any way as magnificent as the older megalithic infrastructure.





All though I can't quite understand at the moment what beneficial advantages a spiral formed well construction, just on it's own could have. What I do understand is the recurring theme of the spiral, or to be more exact a *"Torus / Toroidal field"*, which connects this channels topic from OP, with other topics on this form like grids or energy:

Grids without People
Exploring the technology of Prof. Nigel Cheese:  Quantum Battery
Free Energy Devices - Patrick Kelly

I'll mention the _"Toroidal Fields"_ also later in this reply.

@Krishtar

You we're also talking about _*Cern the Portal*_. The interesting thing is that what I showed with the Microsoft Datacenter and the 2 H-shaped buildings (HH = 88), connects with an 2x octogonal sided house (=also 88), a fusion reactor and the Google midpoint of my country which is considered to be a black hole, since all malicious not wanting to be traced IP adresses "end up" at this _"digital black hole"_, and has agencies like the C!A involved.

It may not seem obvious at first but when I say: think about in a _"Back to the future"_ movie fashion... you get:

*88 m/ph + fusion reactor = portal.*





I think each country / region has some of these "natural portal energy places", which all correlate with each in one giant device spanning the globe where Cern could be one of the main focus points to harness it with technology.

I've surveyed landscapes and urban development in all sorts of ways, for quite some years in my life. There was also a period where I had to work with (modern) surveying equipment.





_(not me)_

It's possible to survey the landscape in a _"Classical Way",_ like the _"Ancient"_ Romans or Egyptians did this with relative easy components. Just like other members suggested depending on the terrain, humans are quite possible to achieve some inspiring canal infrastructure in a short space of time, with mainly shovels and what somebody suggested above _"possible steampunk driven"_.

But these theories have so many practical problems for the ancient channels subject, that much of the left over canalinfrastructure, can only be made by a highly advanced civilization. We as a society could be capable of this in a few centuries, goverment and society willing.

Next to inevitable earth cycle cataclysisms, I'm guessing they went also went too far with engineering, landscaping of Mother Earth for increasing selfish and dark means. Overpopulation etc. etc.





Some major advantages of canals are _irrigation, water supply (out- and input) transport and water drainage_, as we might know. But more and more over the world and in my area, the opposite happens in respect to global high volume agriculture and urban development:​​_* Irregular plots of agricultural land are difficult to traverse with machines, takes more time to harvest and less crops or fruittrees can be planted;_​​_* Farm fields that have to used to have many small channels covering the land, are made dry, the channels filled up and such so that it forms a large rectangular plot covered with mono-culture;_


*This for example:*



 



*Versus this:*



_

_

All though it increases farming efficiency to feed an evergrowing population, more watering and equipment like pumps and sprayers are needed because natural canals have been filled up, which normally would have caused the land to be more "moist".





We see the opposite also happening in a lot of cities, where the land is covered with concrete and drainage occurs through pipe systems or a few channels instead of the natural waterways, that could take care of heavy rainfall for example.





Of course there are developments with a bunch of waterways, but usually this is because it's built as a higher class leisure neighbourhood, or it's near the water for leisure middle class development.

I would say the basic fundementals of the ancient canals infrastructure, are much better suited for urban development, agriculture and perhaps something like unseen energy transmission. Not sure how they transported goods. themselves, and by what means of powering across this massive channelsystem though.

As some have suggested on this forum (can't remember where), star forts / cities are a 2D manifestation of energy Toroidal forms, which can take all sort of geometric shapes depending on circumstances and factors, when layed out on a 2d grid.




The Toroidal field subject is one of the driving factors, with fractals, magnetics, make up of the soil, tectonics, certain place on Earth on the grid etc., for how water flows at places on earth, and how you can make use of it in all sorts of areas which other members and you already have suggested:

_** Hydrophonics;*_​_** Aquaphonics;*_​_** Rice and cray farming to mention something;*_​_** Irrigation;*_​** Water purification;*​** Perhaps also matters like hydrogen production and such;*​​So the Earth has a giant magnetic toroid field, smaller toroid forms like tornado's and it's just as likely that unsees energy vortices are working their _"magic"_ everywhere around us. Which 2D is an 8 where the center is the _"Midway"_ or _"Portal"_



 



When we take into account the _"Earths Toroidal Energy Grid"_ with _"Super and Sub nodes"_, we also have _"Anti-nodes"_ that represent the certain sinus flow, and I'm actually wondering if meandering rivers are a visible manifestion of _"energy waves"_ flowing along the Earth's grid, or at least one of the factors shaping it.

*Node and Anti-Node:*





*Meandering Rivers explained by the official narritive, which could work a bit this way, but the main element still being the singular wave pattern:*





So next to tectonic, soil conditions, height, fractals etc. etc. water flows along axis, and takes the shape of how energy behaves within each section of the grid.

If one could observe, measure, analyze what the effects are in a certain area i.c.w. these unbeknowst to the public sciences, you could plan and build canals that line up with the direction of prevalent energy flow for example, thus making use of how water wants to flow, and not working against it.

I'm going to give an example of this that I've been researching in my country the Netherlands, but these principles could be used in your own area.

Below we can see modern Netherlands next to the sea, where the black dot represents a supernode and what you'll notice above it is a large body of water, which used to be salty seawater before we closed it of with two dams. This is because water in accordance with the effects of the supernode, plus other super / subnode, and (toroidal) forces, has to tendency to draw water to it's location.





The picture below is my country (according to the official narritive) 7500 years ago, and as reference I marked the same black dotted supernode on it, and another supernode that I'm aware of marked in red.

Now we can see the sea entering from a West direction. I'm guessing that this is because the grid is dynamic, nodes behave differenly during cycles of time, or switch between positive and negative charged states, plus many other disciplines that come in play.






*Same effect 5800 years ago:*





*2000 years ago where the phenomon stays the same, sort of like today. The sea or water from rivers wants to flow to this point, creating an inner sea or central lake.*





The grid isn't only responsible for attracting water, and repeating it / divering it to the next section, it also creates weak points in the sanddune coastline, where seawater flows in, or rivers flow out.

Below an elevation chart of the Netherlands. Blue is low lying land (below sea level), and yellow higher lying area's with the black dotted supernode. Next to it the same picture, but now with the axis that architects in the know use. One confirmation that this axis exists, is because the Z-axis that follows the contours of reclaimed (is)land, divides what used to be the central part over water over the supernode(s), in a half part water, half part reclaimed land. Ying Yang and such.







The same picture but now in red circled the openings in the coast line that are caused the node/anti/toroidal/quantum grid, and where naturally water goes in or out. If I were a planner in respect to watermanagment infrastructure, this could be very usefull where to dig channels, just to name one of the advantageous implications the make up of the ancient channels infrastructure could've had.





Sorry for any mispelling and perhaps some things that I've missed, and not explained properly because it's late in the night.

Cheers!


----------



## ahmedali2020 (Apr 26, 2022)

any thoughts?


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2022)

Kryger said:


> Not sure how they transported goods. themselves, and by what means of powering across this massive channelsystem though.





Kryger said:


> You we're also talking about _*Cern the Portal*_. The interesting thing is that what I showed with the Microsoft Datacenter and the 2 H-shaped buildings (HH = 88), connects with an 2x octogonal sided house (=also 88), a fusion reactor and the Google midpoint of my country which is considered to be a black hole, since all malicious not wanting to be traced IP adresses "end up" at this _"digital black hole"_, and has agencies like the C!A involved.


Hi Kryger, maybe you are close to answering that question about how they transported themselves and the goods.  



ahmedali2020 said:


> any thoughts?




Below is Libya



Any thoughts is an understatement.  There are many of these grids that have appeared recently in time that defy explanation.  What appears to be happening is that something outside of our normal physics, or technology is occurring.  I see these grids and again the word quantum comes to mind.  It seems to be an intelligence, or AI is interacting with the earth biomes, and substrates.  I find myself curious nonetheless, and have been contemplating the reasons why these tracks are appearing in satellite photos.  Are they a science experiment?  I cannot tell you what is happening in these areas, but when I look at the surface without the grids, I see a pretty mineral rich environment that leads me to think that it could be used to enhance, or create an entanglement of some kind?  You have this perfect grid, and then there are different degrees of chaos thrown into the equation.  The grid morphs to interact with the substances found to have coalesced in these regions.  It almost looks transparent.

Below you can see there isn't an area left undisturbed by the criss-crossing of tracks, at this 2,000 square mile grid system in Egypt.  How exactly was this done?  How does a genuine Crop-circle form?  



How do these grids interact with the channel systems of the earth?  They are often found together.

I find myself contemplating the concept @6079SmithW shared frequently.

Below from Grids without People


6079SmithW said:


> Krishtar my boy,
> 
> Everything is computer generated.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahmedali2020 (Apr 27, 2022)

Google Maps


----------



## Udjat (Apr 27, 2022)

Hello and hope all is well!  I am having such a great time with this thread. And yes, it is a thread that is filled with answers and more questions.  I too have looked at the coast of Libya, especially near Tripoli and its surrounding areas of that city.  The whole northern African coast is really an anomaly.  I haven't looked yet but I bet Morocco is filled with these canal, either dry or in use now.  Another place that is intriguing is Utah, with all of the dry canals you can see with the google earth.  The are everywhere!!!  

I thought that some of these canals were made mostly over time and from natural earth changes but I am really realizing is that yes some things may have been natural changes, but a lot of these changes may have, and have had manipulation from some intelligent  beings who really know how to "landscape".  These beings are very well versed in the contours of the lands and waters.  I am speaking on a global scale, not just city to city or in the middle of no where, but every inch of this planet.  

I bet if we could drain some of the ocean in certain areas we would be able to see these "canals" on the sea floor.  Needing to point out also that in huge cataclysmic events on this earth, like the YD event, many canals are formed from sudden huge flows of water which also creates cataracts similar to Niagara Falls, which can be seen even if the water does not flow through them anymore.  

Having said that, I find it compelling that some of the places we look at are still in working order, but have been taken over along time ago.  Star forts, data centers, places where travel is sketchy, wars, and all of this stuff compile together to distract people from what is right in front of them.  I believe that the beings that control this earth (or at least they think they do) right now, have played a huge role in the changing earth cycles that we see today.  Too much water there, not enough here, horrible farming practices that  change our healthy soils into desert lands, and many other instances of such seem to be a trend right now.

The son of the leader of Saudi Arabia (another place of dry canal systems), wants to build a 170 km linear city near the coast of the north western part of Saudi.  Check it out sometime it will blow your mind!! Why because they know something we don't?  Yes, all the things we have been discussing.  Ley lines, energy lines, energy hot spots, people of that stature do not do things like this  just because!

Yes, I believe meandering river or rivers in general are visible manifestations of energy.  They are also a good indicator of when the energy grid changes.  Take the great Nile river for instance.  That river does not flow in the same area that it did during the time of the Pharaohs.  I would like to mention also that I think it is pretty interesting that all of the desert places are now the epicenters of a modern thought to turn deserts into lush green areas for farming.  What happened to Chinampas?  So far they seem to be the best way to farm and most abundant quantities of food, enough to feed thousands of people and it is sustainable.  

What I am trying to say is that the decline of all this wonderful agriculture system or systems, seems to be VERY DILIBRATE!!!  The decline of farming, water systems, education, families, and our relationship with nature is a DILIBRATE attempt to further our amnesia, especially for our future population.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Apr 28, 2022)

ahmedali2020 said:


> ...
> any thoughts?


The one and only thought that I have is that any images or information gathered from Google Maps/Earth or anything else Google should be taken with a grain of salt the size of the Great Pyramid.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Apr 28, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> The one and only thought that I have is that any images or information gathered from Google Maps/Earth or anything else Google should be taken with a grain of salt the size of the Great Pyramid.



Why do you think that? Its known to be well distorted but they all show similar pictures when you zoom in on what is avalable to zoom in on. Like bing yandex and other operators.

(this first system goes via a starfort plant from russia well in to kazakstan.) 
Canal going across kazakstan. 

also volgograd area


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 28, 2022)

I was reading the The Mystery of the Celtic Redoubts ("Keltenschanzen") and saw a mention about the Isle of Skye.  I took a look and was immersed on the spot.  The raised earth designs of the Tiwanaku, Lake Titicaca region are similar to Scotland's, Isle of Skye.  

Below is Scotland's, Isle of Skye, Waterstein region.







Below is Waru Waru style - Lacaya, Bolivia




Below is Nunoa, Peru, near Lake Titicaca.




I find the terraforming from these places similar and question if these cultures were in contact, or were related in some way.  Does anyone know if there is a connection between them?


----------



## Kryger (May 1, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> I find the terraforming from these places similar and question if these cultures were in contact, or were related in some way.  Does anyone know if there is a connection between them?



If we're going solely by the _"ancient channels"_ topic, I would say they share the same principles and thus could be connected globally.

Just like our current (modern) society, there are sections identical around the world that are the remains of more highly urbanized _city centers, suburbs, industrial area's & farmland_ with straighter plots and canals.

*Something like this:*





And outside the remains of _"ancient"_ straight canal urban development, in other words _"rural"__,_ there's the recurring _"curvature"_ waterway / canals pattern (dotted with straight canals) from your last post, or something like this from the area of Lacaya - Bolivia that you've showed:





It could be that a portion used to be straighter, but with the changing of Earth layers or loading a new computer generated map , they compressed / got _"squeezed"_.

Most of the curved channels all though artificially landscaped however, could be an earlier stage of development, which was built over and incorporated in later developing stages, where the past society progressed to a more linear (abstract) urban planning.

The curved channel system was based on a natural harmonious principle, going with the flow & direction of occuring waterways. More in touch with the fractal make design of all things, and other factors / sciences.

Albeit I must say cultivating plus maintaining, such a massive global curved waterchannel infrastructure poses a lot of challenges.

*Leaf, Tree and Missippi Tree river system (natural channel structures):*



 

 



We could say our current development since year 0 after the reset(s) whenever they happened, follows the same progress with cityplanning and infrastructure.

Perhaps even the same progress in mentality and train of thoughts. More and more artificial rectangular buildings and art, instead of curvature. As such loosing a natural state of being and developing more into a machine linear hive mind society.

*Johannes Vermeer - The Milkmaid (approx. 1660) versus Robert Delauney (1912)*



 



I've been for hours at that Lacaya - Bolivia are you mentioned and found the same destroyed (star) population centers with accompanying linear/curved channels, which are similar to the ones I've seen in Europe, and likely with all others around the world.

Here's one from that area where in the comparison I've marked the city outline in black. Natural water flow and the agri / aqua-culture channel outside the city marked in blue, which could not only provide as food, drinks and drainage, but also as a defense measure (harder to approach over land with an army):



 



Zoomed out once again we see how clever the past civilization technological sculptered their housing, road and channels infrastructure, in respect to natural flowing rivers. Ancient triangle infrastructure (one of many geometric patterns in this area):



 



Triangle connected with several natural waterways marked in blue in the area:





It seems where going in the same direction the ancient channelbuilders went in terms of ending a (natural unstoppable) cycle where earth changes in all sorts of ways. Landscape shifts, seas rise where mountains used to be, and vice versa with the collapse of global society. I'm guessing perhaps as soon as the coming 15-25 years.

Who knows after the coming reset the world can be made a better place, where we terraform just like the ancients did, but with more dignity and sustainability... Landscaping in a balanced with with Mother Nature and not destroying her. This probably will last in a positive way a few centuries / millenia, and then the cycle repeats.

The Fall of Numenor over and over again where the ancient massive advanced canal systems are the silent testimonies.

Cheers!


----------



## Catbert (May 1, 2022)

feralimal said:


> Presumably, the conventional explanation would be, that once the major and minor channels have been dug, it makes it easy to irrigate and water the crops.
> 
> Typically the farmer would unblock the connection to the river/stream to temporarily divert some water onto his field.  And then in the field, the farmer would open the field's channels one at a time - once a channel is watered you block it off and open the next channel to let that part of the field be watered, etc.  Once the whole field is watered, the farmer would block off the access to the field, and let the water follow its natural path.
> 
> I'm certain that this is how these channels are/were used at least in recent history - I have personally seen this sort of irrigation in action in more rustic villages.  Its actually a very low effort way to allow a farmer to water a field without any special equipment.





Krishtar said:


> Channels of the past I believe are another history mystery waiting to be explored.  Can you help me find answers to why so many channels exist throughout our world?  I have been marking various locations and comparing the designs and want to share my findings.  Many are from locations I know little about and I invite those of you here that are from different parts of the world to comment on them if you can.
> 
> Some of the most impressive I have come across are inside of Russia, but I have found them in many parts of the world.  Most that I am drawn to are dormant, or unused.  I haven't formed any concrete opinions yet, because I'm still unsure about what I'm looking at.  I have heard the term Field Systems, but I do not know if this term applies or not to these locations.  If anything, this will peak some peoples curiosity and hopefully we can dig up some history to help explain how these numerous systems exist in places that seem implausible.
> 
> ...


I know many suggest these were used for irrigation (we know many have been and still are used for that) and it makes sense for many areas and then you have places like Attu/The Aleutian Islands and that theory falls apart.  My father was stationed there in the 40s, during WWII and he was a budding photographer - took loads of photos and there simply was no farming; there wasn't anyone to DO any farming and more, the land just isn't suited for it.  Not to say that it couldn't have been so eons ago.  Looking at your album photos, you can see how the "volcano" was just blasted away and, much of the island resembles "Swiss cheese" as though the place was hit with a D.E.W.  Just stepping back and looking at all of these from that 40,000 ft lens, I get the impression of circuit boards.  A giant energy system, laid out, for the most part, in a grid pattern, using water as a natural conductor of electricity but, for what purpose?  Who would need so much energy and why?  Unless they were siphoning, harvesting it for off planet purposes.  Sounds crazy, I know but, I've learned that anything is possible, literally anything!


----------



## CatELyst (May 9, 2022)

Catbert said:


> Looking at your album photos, you can see how the "volcano" was just blasted away and, much of the island resembles "Swiss cheese" as though the place was hit with a D.E.W.  Just stepping back and looking at all of these from that 40,000 ft lens, I get the impression of circuit boards.  A giant energy system, laid out, for the most part, in a grid pattern, using water as a natural conductor of electricity but, for what purpose?  Who would need so much energy and why?  Unless they were siphoning, harvesting it for off planet purposes.  Sounds crazy, I know but, I've learned that anything is possible, literally anything!



I was wondering if anyone else saw this too!  Thank you bring it up!  I was thinking each of these grid formation look interestingly close to circuit boards rather than water system.  At the same time, perhaps water WAS the system, the energy and power source for all of the technology advancements of the Noah civilizations pre-Flood.  I am beginning to believe the Dark Ages were three to four generations down from Noah and that they remembered the stories told by Noah (great grandfather) and their grandfathers (Ham, Shem, Japheth) about dragons, unusual creatures, unusual humans, etc., and wrote as much as they could so as not to forget.  Moving the timeline up closer to thousands of years rather than tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands of years, makes more sense when looking at archeological finds, especially all of these ancient cities with shared architectural design elements such as pyramids and what is called Greco Roman Classic architecture.  Add to that ancient "airstrips" all over the world, and giant glyphs that can only be seen from the sky...we are talking about a world population that was in contact, had flight and used it more liberally than ground transportation, and technological advances far beyond what we (are allowed to) have now.

Another point that may seem off topic, but bear with me...  I have been doing genealogical research for over 20 years now, and find the most complicated lineage data in very specific time frames such as 1890 for example.  Shortening the timeline to thousands of years makes these connection LESS complicated or more believable, as opposed to the millions of years nonsense.


----------



## Udjat (May 9, 2022)

Hello everyone, and hope all is well!  
Just wanting to really say great investigative work by everyone on this subject!
Thinking and thinking about this subject, I started to visualize these canals used, yes, to navigate water, to use for irrigation, to use for power, and to mine, and many other benefits.  I started to think maybe they also mark aquafers, deep aquafers like the Nubian aquafer and other huge natural aquafers.  These peoples that used these systems, knew of the geology below the surface.  Or were these peoples taught some of this knowledge by a race of beings that was well versed in this stuff?  

All of these canals or and aquafers, geoglyphs, megalithic sites, etc.  combine, to me, an obvious control of the Earth's natural elements of a great magnitude.  
I think that someone or something has been using water against the human population, and these canals are just the tip of the iceberg.  By controlling the water, whole civilizations would be at the mercy of whatever could control the water.

Every time I watch a program about waters that are connected to dams, at least in the USA, I am noticing substantial water depletion.  I have to laugh that, even in the desert they think pooling water together and damming it up, is still a good idea.  

I live in NE and I live very close to a huge reservoir named Harriman Reservoir.  It is seven miles long and is man made.  A town used to be where it is, and they did this by flooding out the town and building the dam.  It has a huge spill way called the glory hole.  The Deerfield river flows right into this lake and on the other end of the lake is the dam, and the spill over.  The town of Wilmington, Vt was hit by a huge flood in 1938 and was devastated, and then again in 2011.  

There has been many report of UFO sightings and I my self had seen something there as well in broad daylight.  Believe it if you will, I am just saying there is something happening here.  Another close place to me is a place called "Bear Swamp", and it is a generating station with a "reservoir" on top of this weird looking mountain.  This site is down the river(same river that feeds out from the Harriman Reservoir) from what was Rowe Nuclear Power Plant.  

Sorry did not mean to go off subject kind of, I just wanted to give you examples of how this forum has opened my eyes to all that is really going on around us.  Sometimes we are to busy in our "every day to day gigs" but it is really important to pay attention and look around, even at a really local level.  LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!  BE WELL!!!


----------



## Udjat (May 14, 2022)

Hi Krishtar, and hope all is well!!!
Just wanted to ask a question about a canal I thought about in South America.  It is a canal that is not really visible to the naked eye, and is above the Amazon Rainforest.  I was wondering if there are more canals that are in the atmosphere, just like that, and does it really count as a canal or river?


----------



## RomsteakPharaon (May 14, 2022)

Hey guys I am new to the community but already active lol. I was wandering tghrough google earth and detected some weird stuff.
The first one is in Bagdad, I think there were a lof of hippodromes that were destructed already you can see the marks on the ground.
Even the airport seems suspicious it may have been reshaped for it to be an airport, you can see big marks on the ground all around:

Two, three hippodromes ? A small one to warm up ? One for the girls and onefor the boyz ? Hippodromes were raining apparently




Some interesting markings on the ground ....




Here we can see the airport and the mark on the ground is really GIANT I see an enormous hippodrome on the right side of the mark and on the left, another building unclear ...




But more IMPORTANTLY, was this enormous destructed GIANT complex of buildings ??there is an airport next to it .... And a small city called lekhwair. Can't yet past the link haha





I checked there are ruins over there but it's a whole city !!!!
Looking forward to have better insights from older old world excavaters


----------



## Krishtar (May 15, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Hi Krishtar, and hope all is well!!!
> Just wanted to ask a question about a canal I thought about in South America.  It is a canal that is not really visible to the naked eye, and is above the Amazon Rainforest.  I was wondering if there are more canals that are in the atmosphere, just like that, and does it really count as a canal or river?


Hi Udjat, thanks for bringing this up!  I do not know a lot about this, but reading a book by Falco Tarassaco, called The Synchronic Lines seems to point to the mystery you might be referring to.  In it the energy streams of our world discussed and maps are shared, which are also online in a few places.  I'm more inclined to see energy this way, verses straight lines, like the ley lines.  I think they are both valid for good discussion.  Am I a professional, no I'm not.  I have the inclination to initiate discussions, but following through on them is where many others come into the picture to take over.  I point out things that seem to fit together like a puzzle, that others might be missing at the time.  An outside observer looking into it all, hoping to help bring a meditative topic to ponder.  Do any of us know the orgin's of our food, and how the notion to modify it artificially?  So I look at the surface of the world, and see it has been occuring for a number of times greater than my imagination could encompass.  For now I am asking carefully crafted questions, and leaving my assumptions out of the equation as best I can.  I will ponder more.  Thank you!


RomsteakPharaon said:


> Hey guys I am new to the community but already active lol. I was wandering tghrough google earth and detected some weird stuff.
> The first one is in Bagdad, I think there were a lof of hippodromes that were destructed already you can see the marks on the ground.
> Even the airport seems suspicious it may have been reshaped for it to be an airport, you can see big marks on the ground all around:
> 
> ...


Hey, welcome.  Thank you for asking about the hippodromes.  Yes, I have noticed them and also ones in other regions that seem to be horse breeding and raising areas possibly.  I would guess in the old world before the automobile, we did use beasts to get us places.  There would have to be certain places to keep stocks and breeds together.  Places to run them, and keep them healthy.  I'm thinking out loud, haven't researched this well enough yet to understand the ins and outs.  

I would like to hear more as well about the disappearances or the appearances of different cities and regions around the world.  It's something that fascinates me.  I think we are beginning to understand things cannot be assumed at all.  It's better to leave the assumptions about everything presented behind.  I am entering territory that traverses into new frequencies, which have allowed me to some things. 

Water is what brings me to channels, and we all resonate in it.  Humanity, resonates with channels, which can be found in all forms of life.  I believe humanity holds a key to healing the whole.  All races, all people.  We form a bundle of light and when we're together, we balance out and disappear into new living and enlightenment.  Our hearts are all beating together, our energies are all connected.  I believe we would be good in coming together to do that, and to stand together as one love.  One heart.  I believe that down in the mud of it all, life springs forth and so I ponder this while looking at google earth.  I look at it as a way to meditate through the day, when I'm not at a beach or somewhere in nature.


----------



## ahmedali2020 (May 15, 2022)

ahmedali2020 said:


> View attachment 22038
> Google Maps


Mystery solved for this one I guess 

Seismic survey


----------



## Krishtar (May 17, 2022)

SH Archive - 19th century: 3,000-mile Intracoastal Waterway

I am looking again at a region that has a number of mysteries to explore.  Here is a short video that shows a small section of the Texas Intracoastal Waterway channels.  The channels in the stills and video are abnormally massive for the time period they are claimed to be made in.  The original project is claimed to have begun in the early 1800s.  Plans were drawn up to maintain a safe waterways system that extends 3,000 miles along the southern and eastern coastal regions of the United States.  Were the channels already in existence at the time, but in need of maintenance?  I'm not sure how the globule land masses were made, but they are incredible to behold.


_View: https://youtu.be/0XKRSQeYGqc_


They are also very close to this site that I have been investigating.


_View: https://youtu.be/rVGNBdwpCjY_


----------



## Krishtar (Jul 9, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/1-MlLC_AjTw_


Rotonda West: 3 Mile Wide Water Circle In Florida

I have questioned reality all my life, but never to this degree.  I knew in my heart that Rotonda West was a relic and was brought out of the swamps and sold as you see it.  I presented this topic back in 2020 to dive into, and hoped that others would take it and run.  I admit, I was going way out on a limb claiming such a thing.  When Korben Dallas responded, along with a multitude of others, I was driven to continue investigation into the grids and channel systems.  I have not personally traveled directly to the Rotonda.  I would like to go and see, and I'm sure many would like to hear more about the construction of Rotonda West.  I would think carving this circular channel system so exactly through a swamp, would be near impossible to achieve, and why in our modern times was it not speculated upon, or followed by the likes of many publications, like Pop Mech?  Something fishy about our 'recent past'. 

Below is a simple jerky video of Canaveral National Seashore, plus a few bonus locations.  


_View: https://youtu.be/K4c2KuSjvEA_


I wonder if anyone can tell me if what you see in these materials I've gathered Magnificent Realm’s albums | Flickr change your view on Rotonda West, or is it still what it is, a gated community developed by a modern visionary?


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 29, 2022)

Yesterday and today has been a sad scene as Hurricane Ian laid waste to Lee County, Florida.  Cape Coral and Rotonda West being a direct hit, while moving its way north to Cape Canaveral, and then now along the coast threatening to cause more flooding.  I know from reading the Korben Dallas blog, they had moved to that location recently and had talked about checking out Rotonda West.  I hope and pray they are safe, as well as everyone else suffering from this disaster.

Below is a location in Somalia that I came across and have been meaning to post.  The place is worthy of note and if you have any thoughts to what these pools might be, please share.  My best guess is that it's some kind of farming, or mineral extraction method.


Below are some structures also found in Somalia in the same region as the pools above.  From what I've seen of photos of these types of structures, they are made of rock.  I also see the strange island like shape in the middle, and these all seem to be intentionally created to be seen from the sky. 




Below location is in Modoc County, California.  There are others in this region that are pretty easy to spot.  Look in the lakes, or ponds.  What do you think these places are?  Could they be for aquatic farming, or geomancy?


 Below is one of many rock structures found in the Eye of the Sahara.


Below: Eye of Sahara: Rock Mounds from Mining?  It looks like the stripes might be artificial.


In this video exploring the Maryland coastal channels, there seems to be some resemblance to the Somalia structures, and those also Trapezoidal shapes with small islands in the middle.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSvKEcg7NhE_


Below: Pakistan channels that resemble ones I've seen in the US.  It could be that I'm putting puzzle pieces together that don't fit.


----------

